# Retired Police Dog whos dog agressive



## Fibi_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Just found this site and can't wait to get some good advise!!

Our dog is a retired police dog, and while he was still working then never discourage dog aggression. And now of course we are working our butts off trying to socialize him properly, but it seems to be almost impossible. We are very consistent with corrections, and work at it every day. Please anyone with some advise it would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks All!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What are you doing to work on his dog aggression? He may never be able to be trusted around other dogs but your goal, IMO, is that he at least ignores them. I'm surprised a police dog doesn't already ignore dogs that are not a threat.

Exactly what does he do? Does he react to all dogs? Or just some? What are you 'correcting'? Have you ever heard of LAT (Look at that)? That is working for my girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He also needs to keep his mind busy. He's been working all his life, and with no direction he is probably going nuts.
When he was placed with you, you were aware of this? 
I doubt he'll change, usually dogs with DA are that way forever if it isn't managed when they are youngsters. Because many LEO K9's aren't usually around other dogs, DA isn't a big deal as long as they focus on the task they are required to do.
Instead of correcting him for his reactivity, teach him to look at you, and that what he is reacting to is no big deal (LAT game) IF you correct him when he reacts, he may see the correction as coming from what he is reacting to...backfiring. So he ramps up more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what division -- Alberta. Dog aggression greatly hampers the dogs performance . The mounties will dismiss a dog if it "gets into animal" which means stopping to sniff scat , start tracking game, etc .


----------



## Fibi_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know its not from being bored, he runs every morning with my husband, and then he goes out twice a day to go play ball. He doesn't seem to have a preference to what type of dog he doesn't like. When we are walking along and he gets focused on another dog we find that giving him a tap on the hind end with a heel to break his focus. Its weird because, sometimes he loves to meet other dogs, and then the next time he's ready to go crazy. 

When he was still working he didn't mind the other K9's, and I know for a fact that all LEO k9's are not dog aggressive. I know a couple that live happy with the handlers families and other dogs.

So I guess in this case patience will be a virtue....


----------



## Fibi_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

carmspack said:


> what division -- Alberta. Dog aggression greatly hampers the dogs performance . The mounties will dismiss a dog if it "gets into animal" which means stopping to sniff scat , start tracking game, etc .


I'd rather not say which division he retired from, but I will say that he had 6 great years with his service.(not the Mounties) He was one of the most successful dogs on the service.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The dogs that he goes off on, what are they doing? Jax reacts STRONGLY to any dog coming right straight at her. Sometimes, it's the OTHER dog that actually creates the problem with poor dog manners.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

How are the other dogs reacting? Maybe he is perceiving the other dogs as a threat ie: Sasha gets upset if a dog runs towards myself or my husband, or will bark if one walks too close to the house, but I think she is just being protective, and not aggressive. 

If you take him for a walk and pass a dog, does he show interest in the other dog, or does he bark and lunge and try to fight with the other dog? Is he different if you're near/away from the house?


----------



## Fibi_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kay said:


> How are the other dogs reacting? Maybe he is perceiving the other dogs as a threat ie: Sasha gets upset if a dog runs towards myself or my husband, or will bark if one walks too close to the house, but I think she is just being protective, and not aggressive.
> 
> If you take him for a walk and pass a dog, does he show interest in the other dog, or does he bark and lunge and try to fight with the other dog? Is he different if you're near/away from the house?


You know, that probably the one thing that I never actually noticed until I read this
He shows interest, gets really puffed up, so I give him a correction to divert his attention. But just last night we were getting him out of the truck and these people we walking by the house with there dog and he went completely nuts. Growling and everything, and he never barks, ever! So would you classify that as protective? And what are your ideas about rehab for this?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I assume this is retired dog "Rex" in your other shout out to the forum. 

The reason I ask is that the dog may have been retired because of a problem that interfered with good work. If it IS "Rex" 6 years of work (aged 7 years) is early retirement. I am used to having mine work the full 10 years until retirement is mandatory because of age.

I take it then that he was not removed because of dog aggression?

Did you get a pedigree? 

Can you go back to the department and get their trainer's assistance in cleaning up this aggression problem.

Are they not worried about some liability ?


----------



## Fibi_1999 (Aug 26, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I assume this is retired dog "Rex" in your other shout out to the forum.
> 
> The reason I ask is that the dog may have been retired because of a problem that interfered with good work. If it IS "Rex" 6 years of work (aged 7 years) is early retirement. I am used to having mine work the full 10 years until retirement is mandatory because of age.
> 
> ...


He was the oldest on the force and they purchased 2 new dogs. And no he wasn't removed due to aggression. All of the dogs are somewhat dog aggressive, the handlers never correct ANY animal aggression while they are still working to keep them as "alpha". 

We do have a partial pedigree, and are in contact with a company in the US that helps import the dogs. We are also working with his old handler. 

I think that maybe when I describe his behavior towards other dogs, I should have described it as dog intolerant. Because please understand that he is the most lovable, loyal people dog in the world. He's not vicious in the least, he just doesn't like other dogs all that much and we wanted some ideas on how to help him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is a totally different description.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you look up LAT (look at that)?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> He also needs to keep his mind busy. He's been working all his life, and with no direction he is probably going nuts.
> When he was placed with you, you were aware of this?
> I doubt he'll change, usually dogs with DA are that way forever if it isn't managed when they are youngsters. Because many LEO K9's aren't usually around other dogs, DA isn't a big deal as long as they focus on the task they are required to do.
> Instead of correcting him for his reactivity, teach him to look at you, and that what he is reacting to is no big deal (LAT game) IF you correct him when he reacts, he may see the correction as coming from what he is reacting to...backfiring. So he ramps up more.


I'd tend to agree to this - dogs in his position, a working dog, has intensive work going on in their minds, not just body. You can run him all day but I'd suggest adding some basic obedience as well. Redirection is going to be 10x more effective than a "tap on the rear". You need to replace the behaviors he's got going on, you can't just make them go away or stop.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you say you are working your butts off trying to socialize him.

I think as a working dog he has had more social experience then most dogs will ever have in two lifetimes.

I agree totally with msvette and onyx girl , this dog needs to be worked -- I am totally puzzled still why the department has such a young retirement age. At 6 he was the oldest on the force, that is just the dog's prime time . What are they Alberta Oil Sand barons . That is a lot of money being spent . Every where else, poor Toronto, is dealing with massive cuts on expenditures .

You have to be on your toes because there may be a situation where the dog will react as if on duty -- do you have the control , the watchfulness to redirect behaviour. Does the dog have a clean out in the off chance that he will bite , as if at work. Usually a dog this young , who was not cancelled from work for failure to recertify, or health reasons does not go into a pet home, because of liability.
The dog ends up in the security field, or sport, at the least someone with experience working with dogs with training for man- agression.

You say you are working with some trainer at the department? Then listen to them. Register your concerns , and don't under estimate the dog . 

Carmen


----------

